# SAS Megaraid on S5000VSASASR

## EddieOfTheRocks

I'm trying to put together a server built from an Intel SR2520SAXSR. The motherboard is an S5000VSASASE and from what I can tell has an integrated LSI Megaraid M1064E RAID controller for the SAS drives. When I boot from a very recent minimal gentoo CD I can't get access to the logical drives I created in the BIOS controller. The bootup scans for a megaraid device, finds it and loads the appropriate kernel modules (megaraid, megaraid_sas, megaraid_mm, megaraid_mbox). A device is created called /dev/megadev0 but I don't much know what I'm supposed to do with it. I tried emerging and running megamgr and it just terminated off the start saying it can't find any device. I've tried making a gentoo install on the SATA drives and get the same results. The dmesg output relating to megaraid says nothing except that the module is loaded.

Can someone with experience fill me in on what devices I should be seeing, what drivers should be compiled into the kernel, what programs/tools I need, and any other useful advice/info? This is my first time working with something like that. I've included an abundance of information below.

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000V Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev b1)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x8 Port 2-3 (rev b1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev b1)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset DMA Engine (rev b1)

00:10.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev b1)

00:10.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev b1)

00:10.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev b1)

00:11.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev b1)

00:13.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev b1)

00:15.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev b1)

00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev b1)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 09)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #3 (rev 09)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset UHCI USB Controller #4 (rev 09)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset EHCI USB2 Controller (rev 09)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d9)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB IDE Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB SATA RAID Controller (rev 09)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB/3100 Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port (rev 01)

01:00.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express to PCI-X Bridge (rev 01)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 (rev 01)

02:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E2 (rev 01)

02:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E3 (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 80003ES2LAN Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

05:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 80003ES2LAN Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)

08:00.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic M1064E MegaRAID SAS (rev 04)

09:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
```

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:25d4 (rev b1)

00:02.0 0604: 8086:25f7 (rev b1)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:25e3 (rev b1)

00:08.0 0880: 8086:1a38 (rev b1)

00:10.0 0600: 8086:25f0 (rev b1)

00:10.1 0600: 8086:25f0 (rev b1)

00:10.2 0600: 8086:25f0 (rev b1)

00:11.0 0600: 8086:25f1 (rev b1)

00:13.0 0600: 8086:25f3 (rev b1)

00:15.0 0600: 8086:25f5 (rev b1)

00:16.0 0600: 8086:25f6 (rev b1)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2690 (rev 09)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2688 (rev 09)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2689 (rev 09)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:268a (rev 09)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:268b (rev 09)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:268c (rev 09)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev d9)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2670 (rev 09)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:269e (rev 09)

00:1f.2 0104: 8086:2682 (rev 09)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:269b (rev 09)

01:00.0 0604: 8086:3500 (rev 01)

01:00.3 0604: 8086:350c (rev 01)

02:00.0 0604: 8086:3510 (rev 01)

02:01.0 0604: 8086:3514 (rev 01)

02:02.0 0604: 8086:3518 (rev 01)

05:00.0 0200: 8086:1096 (rev 01)

05:00.1 0200: 8086:1096 (rev 01)

08:00.0 0100: 1000:0057 (rev 04)

09:0c.0 0300: 1002:515e (rev 02)
```

ls -l /dev

```
total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Jun  7 01:01 XOR -> null

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       120 Jun  7 01:01 bsg

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root        60 Jun  7 01:01 bus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         8 Jun  7 01:01 cdrom -> /dev/hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Jun  7 01:01 cdrom1 -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Jun  7 01:01 cdrw -> hda

crw------- 1 root root    5,   1 Jun  7 01:01 console

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  62 Jun  7 01:01 cpu_dma_latency

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10, 252 Jun  7 01:01 dac960_gam

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  57 Jun  7 01:01 device-mapper

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root       100 Jun  7 01:01 disk

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Jun  7 01:01 dvd -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Jun  7 01:01 dvdrw -> hda

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       140 Jun  7 01:01 etherd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Jun  7 01:01 fb -> fb0

crw-rw---- 1 root video  29,   0 Jun  7 01:01 fb0

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  63 Jun  7 01:01 fbcondecor

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        13 Jun  7 01:01 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,   7 Jun  7 01:01 full

srwxrwxrwx 1 root root         0 Jun  7 01:01 gpmctl

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom   3,   0 Jun  7 01:01 hda

prw------- 1 root root         0 Jun  7 01:01 initctl

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root       220 Jun  7 01:01 input

crw-r----- 1 root kmem    1,   2 Jun  7 01:01 kmem

crw-rw---- 1 root root    1,  11 Jun  7 01:01 kmsg

srw-rw-rw- 1 root root         0 Jun  7 01:01 log

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       200 Jun  7 01:01 loop

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   0 Jun  7 01:01 loop0

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   1 Jun  7 01:01 loop1

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   2 Jun  7 01:01 loop2

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   3 Jun  7 01:01 loop3

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   4 Jun  7 01:01 loop4

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   5 Jun  7 01:01 loop5

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   6 Jun  7 01:01 loop6

brw-r----- 1 root disk    7,   7 Jun  7 01:01 loop7

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        60 Jun  7 01:01 mapper

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10, 227 Jun  7 01:01 mcelog

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  58 Jun  7 01:01 megadev0

crw-r----- 1 root kmem    1,   1 Jun  7 01:01 mem

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        15 Jun  7 01:01 mouse -> /dev/input/mice

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        15 Jun  7 01:01 mouse1 -> /dev/input/mice

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  61 Jun  7 01:01 network_latency

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  60 Jun  7 01:01 network_throughput

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,   3 Jun  7 01:01 null

crw-r----- 1 root kmem    1,   4 Jun  7 01:01 port

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,   1 Jun  7 01:01 psaux

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty     5,   2 Jun  7 01:01 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root         0 Jun  7 01:00 pts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Jun  7 01:01 ram -> ram1

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   0 Jun  7 01:01 ram0

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   1 Jun  7 01:01 ram1

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,  10 Jun  7 01:01 ram10

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,  11 Jun  7 01:01 ram11

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,  12 Jun  7 01:01 ram12

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,  13 Jun  7 01:01 ram13

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,  14 Jun  7 01:01 ram14

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,  15 Jun  7 01:01 ram15

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   2 Jun  7 01:01 ram2

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   3 Jun  7 01:01 ram3

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   4 Jun  7 01:01 ram4

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   5 Jun  7 01:01 ram5

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   6 Jun  7 01:01 ram6

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   7 Jun  7 01:01 ram7

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   8 Jun  7 01:01 ram8

brw-r----- 1 root disk    1,   9 Jun  7 01:01 ram9

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Jun  7 01:01 ramdisk -> ram0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,   8 Jun  7 01:01 random

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root       360 Jun  7 01:01 rd

crw-r--r-- 1 root root   10, 135 Jun  7 01:01 rtc

brw-r----- 1 root disk    8,   0 Jun  7 01:01 sda

brw-r----- 1 root disk    8,  16 Jun  7 01:01 sdb

brw-r----- 1 root disk    8,  32 Jun  7 01:01 sdc

brw-r----- 1 root disk    8,  48 Jun  7 01:01 sdd

brw-r----- 1 root disk    8,  49 Jun  7 01:01 sdd1

crw-r----- 1 root disk   21,   0 Jun  7 01:01 sg0

crw-r----- 1 root disk   21,   1 Jun  7 01:01 sg1

crw-r----- 1 root disk   21,   2 Jun  7 01:01 sg2

crw-r----- 1 root disk   21,   3 Jun  7 01:01 sg3

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root        40 Jun  7 01:01 shm

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Jun  7 01:01 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Jun  7 01:01 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Jun  7 01:01 stdout -> fd/1

crw-rw---- 1 root root   10,  59 Jun  7 01:01 tgt

crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty     5,   0 Jun  7 01:01 tty

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,   0 Jun  7 01:01 tty0

crw------- 1 root root    4,   1 Jun  7 01:03 tty1

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  10 Jun  7 01:01 tty10

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  11 Jun  7 01:01 tty11

crw------- 1 root root    4,  12 Jun  7 01:04 tty12

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  13 Jun  7 01:01 tty13

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  14 Jun  7 01:01 tty14

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  15 Jun  7 01:01 tty15

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  16 Jun  7 01:01 tty16

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  17 Jun  7 01:01 tty17

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  18 Jun  7 01:01 tty18

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  19 Jun  7 01:01 tty19

crw------- 1 root root    4,   2 Jun  7 01:04 tty2

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  20 Jun  7 01:01 tty20

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  21 Jun  7 01:01 tty21

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  22 Jun  7 01:01 tty22

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  23 Jun  7 01:01 tty23

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  24 Jun  7 01:01 tty24

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  25 Jun  7 01:01 tty25

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  26 Jun  7 01:01 tty26

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  27 Jun  7 01:01 tty27

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  28 Jun  7 01:01 tty28

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  29 Jun  7 01:01 tty29

crw------- 1 root root    4,   3 Jun  7 01:01 tty3

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  30 Jun  7 01:01 tty30

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  31 Jun  7 01:01 tty31

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  32 Jun  7 01:01 tty32

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  33 Jun  7 01:01 tty33

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  34 Jun  7 01:01 tty34

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  35 Jun  7 01:01 tty35

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  36 Jun  7 01:01 tty36

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  37 Jun  7 01:01 tty37

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  38 Jun  7 01:01 tty38

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  39 Jun  7 01:01 tty39

crw------- 1 root root    4,   4 Jun  7 01:01 tty4

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  40 Jun  7 01:01 tty40

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  41 Jun  7 01:01 tty41

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  42 Jun  7 01:01 tty42

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  43 Jun  7 01:01 tty43

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  44 Jun  7 01:01 tty44

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  45 Jun  7 01:01 tty45

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  46 Jun  7 01:01 tty46

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  47 Jun  7 01:01 tty47

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  48 Jun  7 01:01 tty48

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  49 Jun  7 01:01 tty49

crw------- 1 root root    4,   5 Jun  7 01:01 tty5

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  50 Jun  7 01:01 tty50

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  51 Jun  7 01:01 tty51

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  52 Jun  7 01:01 tty52

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  53 Jun  7 01:01 tty53

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  54 Jun  7 01:01 tty54

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  55 Jun  7 01:01 tty55

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  56 Jun  7 01:01 tty56

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  57 Jun  7 01:01 tty57

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  58 Jun  7 01:01 tty58

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  59 Jun  7 01:01 tty59

crw------- 1 root root    4,   6 Jun  7 01:01 tty6

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  60 Jun  7 01:01 tty60

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  61 Jun  7 01:01 tty61

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  62 Jun  7 01:01 tty62

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,  63 Jun  7 01:01 tty63

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,   7 Jun  7 01:01 tty7

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,   8 Jun  7 01:01 tty8

crw--w---- 1 root tty     4,   9 Jun  7 01:01 tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,  64 Jun  7 01:01 ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,  65 Jun  7 01:01 ttyS1

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,  66 Jun  7 01:01 ttyS2

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp    4,  67 Jun  7 01:01 ttyS3

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,   9 Jun  7 01:01 urandom

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   1 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev1.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   0 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev1.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  16 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev1.3_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  15 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev1.3_ep02

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  14 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev1.3_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   3 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev2.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   2 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev2.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   5 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev3.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   4 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev3.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   7 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev4.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   6 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev4.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  13 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev4.2_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  11 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev4.2_ep02

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  10 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev4.2_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,  12 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev4.2_ep83

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   9 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev5.1_ep00

crw-rw---- 1 root root  247,   8 Jun  7 01:01 usbdev5.1_ep81

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   0 Jun  7 01:01 vcs

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   1 Jun  7 01:01 vcs1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,  12 Jun  7 01:01 vcs12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   2 Jun  7 01:01 vcs2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   3 Jun  7 01:01 vcs3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   4 Jun  7 01:01 vcs4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   5 Jun  7 01:01 vcs5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7,   6 Jun  7 01:01 vcs6

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 128 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 129 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa1

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 140 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 130 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa2

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 131 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa3

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 132 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa4

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 133 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa5

crw-rw---- 1 root tty     7, 134 Jun  7 01:01 vcsa6

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,   5 Jun  7 01:01 zero
```

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

It has some problems booting with Linux and you'd upgrade firmware(beta) for it to work, you can ask that firmware upgrade from LSI and find more info about that problem with google.

Depending the kernel you might also need to build/patch the drivers from their site.

----------

